# FSX Gold



## Happywarrior (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi all, 

I am posting with an issue that has frustrated me for the last 4 hours. FSX Gold will not install properly. I inserted disc 1 and 2 they did there thing, then it checks computer memory and after that all windows close, I get no accept terms window or product key window. What should I do???


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Could you please post your specs? Use Speccy from the link in my signature.


----------



## Happywarrior (Apr 5, 2013)

Windows 7 Enterprise
With SP1

Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU M370 @ 2.40GHz 2.40 GHz
Installed memory (RAM): 4.00 GB (2.86 GB usable)
System type: 32-bit Operating System (64 bit capable)
Graphics: Intel(R) HD Graphics with 1272MB Total available graphics memory free
Hardrive: 16GB free of 119GB


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Well, first of all, you have a 32-bit Operating System; you aren't utilizing as much system memory as you could be. We can talk about that another time if you like, it's not very important right now.

Secondly, you're running Intel integrated graphics. I doubt the game would run decently (But the minimum requirements are low, so it's possible still to run).

Third, you have very little hard drive space remaining. I believe you have enough (you need 14Gbs to install, but Acceleration needs another 4). Furthermore: you have less than twenty percent (20%) free space available and only slightly over fifteen percent (15%). *This will impact overall system performance and can lead to other issues. *

Free up at least 10Gb of space, then attempt to reinstall the game.

_Easy methods to free up space:_

*1. Clean up temporary files
*
Click Start > All Programs > Accessories > System Tools > Disk Cleanup
This will open the Disk Cleanup window

Select the drive you want to clean up

Click OK

Check the following entries:
Temporary Internet Files
Recycle Bin
Temporary Files

Click OK

When asked if you're sure you want to delete these files, click Yes.

*2. Defrag your hard drive (will also improve performance)
*
Click Start > All Programs > Accessories > System Tools > Disk Defragmenter

A window will open

To set up a regular schedule to defragment your hard drive:
Click on Configure schedule 
Select the Frequency > Day > Time that works best for you.
Select disks to be defragmented

Click OK

To defragment right now:
Select drives to defragment.

Click on the Defragment button


----------

